# Changing Settings of Laptop to HDTV



## alejandra (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 and a RCA flatscreen HDTV, I have a VGA to HDMI cable. 2 people told me that's the right cable and that I have to change the settings on the laptop and tv. But I'm not a computer wizz, Please if someone can help me I would appreciate it my whole life. I have Windows XP. I'm not smart so if you can tell me like if your talking to a 12 year old without making fun of me. I would be more appreciated to you. Thank you for taking your time with me.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Easy solution: on you laptop, there is a function key (such as F7 but each is different - it may have an illustration of a monitor) that each time you press it cycles through sending the image to: laptop >>> laptop + external monitor >>> external monitor. Setting it to either of the last two sends the signal to the TV.

But, the TV can only see it at certain resolutions. Your TV's owners manual will tell you what resolutions it can accept. To change it, move the mouse to an open area og your desktop and right click. Go to Properties >>> Settings >>> Screen Resolution, then move the slider to the setting that RCA recommends. If you don't have the manual, set the laptop to both screen and external monitor (by pressing the F7 - or whichever is the right key) and trying different settings. Then click apply, OK. And off you go...


----------



## alejandra (Nov 17, 2009)

I did do that, I called someone and they told me the exact thing you just said. They couldn't help me, that's why i'm here. I tryed in every way cause there's no manual for the TV, so I tried in every screen size. I did the f7 well for me its F8 and still nothing. I even tried to change the channel to every channel setting this TV had and still nothing. I don't think its the cord because its brand new. I'm so frustrated. Please tell me I have hope?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your laptop my have more than one setting for outputting the video signal. Try: Control Panel > Display > Settings > Advanced > Displays tab > TV

Also, make sure its set to 60Hz

You might also try using ONE OF THESE instead of the HDMI cable.


----------

